# A Lifetime of Embarrassment and Stress



## misterg (Mar 24, 2013)

I have anxiety about moving my bowels. I feel like I can never get clean. I had problems potty training.as a small child. Then at age 7 or so I had the runs at school and when I got home my mother wiped my dirty underwear all over my face in front of my siblings. I was always laughed at by them.

Since my potty training I have had problems getting clean after. Then there is the smell in the anal area even though there is nothing on the paper. It has been a problem all of my life. I do have IBS. I just had Gasric Bypass and my bowel movements are even worse. Not a solid one since. I used wipes and its still not clean. I am doing something wrong. This has been my prison for many years. I avoid people and places on bad BM days. Doctors acknowledge my IBS but prescribe very expensive meds for it. The issue of being dirty compounds the problem. Therapists want nothing to do with this problem.

I am sick of this. Any ideas?


----------



## meg1951 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sorry, I don't have any advise for you. But I wanted at least to say I am sorry for your pain. Something like what happened to you when you were a child, I am certain left a terrible scar. I will be praying for you, and hope that you can find some peace and somehow will be able to get past the trauma. Sorry I can't be more help to you.


----------



## Hartovalion (Apr 9, 2013)

By posting here it sounds like you're a fighter. Good for you!! I have to assume you've ruled out celiac disease and been tested for multiple allergies, cut out dairy products, etc. Have you tried Florastor? It is not a cure, but it seems to help and I have had IBS issues over 20 years. You might look into a rifaximin clinical study. Good luck!


----------



## Naiad (Apr 9, 2013)

Your disease has a physical cause, but it sounds to me like psychological distress (brought on by treatment similar to your mother's) takes a lot of the blame too.

I know very little about this, I can only advise that you need to look after yourself emotionally and psychologically, Especially with involuntary processes like digestion, your sub-concious and psychological factors can have a big impact.

The enteric nervous system is a sort of secondary nervous system, a completely involuntary one that controls digestion and gut function. It is sometimes described as a "second brain" in the body, because of the large quantity of nerve cells that are grouped around these internal organs. It is as if your guts have a mind of their own; this goes for every human being.

I do loads of research on the ENT, perhaps you'd like to do the same. Don't know if it will help, but it's certainly an interesting subject and related to your problem.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

try xanax it will help with your anxiety..i take it and even though it doesnt stop me from smelling it helps with the anxiety of being around people

When Im having a smelly day,I try my best to get away from people.You just have to tell yourself that you are trying/doing your best to take care of the problem


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Since I've been eating raisins regularly everyday my pooh-pooh smelling body odor, constipation, and gas has permanently went away for good. Hopefully it work for you too. Good luck and let me know if it works for you okay.


----------

